# I cannot find what this bottle is worth.. help please?



## Casey (Nov 1, 2020)

6oz ,Green, thick Coca-Cola bottle, pat. date DEC 25, 1923. WIth a circled C.   GORDO, AL on the bottom


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 2, 2020)

Not a reproduction thank God! 5th edition Bill porters coke bottle checklist puts it as rare that is all I got. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 2, 2020)

Demand will dictate the value as the condition looks very good.  It has been my experience that these are a hard sell and will be of greatest interest to the Alabama collectors.  Value is irrelative if you are keeping the bottle, which is what I think you should do.


----------



## greendirt330 (Nov 2, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 is right on , Porters 5th edition lists as Rare , and going by his pricing formula in the guide would put the value at $ 200 or so . UncleBruce is correct in saying that the bottle would be a hard sell , probably only someone in Alabama needing that bottle or someone collecting 1923 patent cokes listed as Rare would pay full value .


----------



## Casey (Nov 2, 2020)

.. Thank y'all so much. Im a amateur at this. I really appreciate they information y'all gave me I would have never guessed my bottle was that rare!!! I will see if anyone around here want to pay full price if not I will put it in my collection. Thanks again


----------



## greendirt330 (Nov 2, 2020)

I believe it’s rare enough and nice enough to probably get 200 from an Alabama collector needing it , very nice bottle. And by the way , the C in a circle is the makers mark for Chattanooga Glass Co and the date code looks like it’s from 1935.


----------



## Casey (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone for all the very helpful information.


----------

